# bourbon barrel, RIS stand, a 10 minute build



## droid (27/6/15)

[SIZE=medium]been wondering about my RIS, wondering about recipes, the barrel, purging, ageing and all that stuff that goes with long term ageing beer in a 100ltr bourbon barrel I spose. it has been a bit daunting lemme tell ya - thanks to Yob, manticle and Dave from mountain goat for some great help...thus far :beerbang: its only just starting boys...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]today I decided it was time to get some sort of stand nocked up as the first of 4 brews to fill this sucker is getting put down tomorrow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I was going to use these bits of wood and the steel poles (off an old hills hoist) the idea being to spade drill holes 25mm wide to accept the poles and then just pin the steel either side of the wood so they don't move and I can pull it apart later[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]during a particularly nasty brain cramp whilst looking at said posts and poles and trying to work it out - I noticed our old saw stands, which quite frankly give me the irrates and they're seldom used. I grabbed the barrel, plopped in on top, cut out for dodgy wedges and two bits of wood. drilled through the wedges and saw horse then tapped in some deck spikes to hold it[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]bought a bung from the lhbs the other day and will be able to tell the temp throughout conditioning now - not that ill be able to do much about altering the temp anywho[/SIZE]




walked back inside told the mrs I was done, puffed the chest out (me not her) and it must have taken 10 minutes flat out I reckon
I think i'll bend some of the clothes line steel to the shape of the barrel so that it isn't sitting on any sharp edges. at the moment it's just touching on the front, back and sides of the barrel but it'll prolly need a bit more snugness

all in all happy - it could have just as easily taken days to work something out, sometimes you have a win

:chug:


----------



## Whiteferret (27/6/15)

I'm wondering more about what I'm putting in mine than how to mount it. I'm thinking 2 pieces of wood with curves cut into them to support the barrel and then 2 shorter pieces perpendicular between them.


----------



## Florian (27/6/15)

Looking good, just make sure your stand will be able to hold the about 100kg securely once the barrel is full and obviously stand it on solid ground.


----------



## Yob (28/6/15)

I made sure to cross brace the ends of my stand, very important to ensure the frame is braced. Ply would also work but I used some Galvanised strap bracing I had laying about.


----------



## Yob (28/6/15)

Like zis


----------



## Grott (28/6/15)

Do you have to seal the barrels first and with water before use?
Cheers


----------



## Yob (28/6/15)

Barrels are still wet from the Whisky, should be sealed already, the biggest worry is getting them full again in a timely manner


----------



## Grott (28/6/15)

Thanks Yob, by the way do you require my address now or when this up and coming delectable brew is ready?  (no need to answer I think I can guess)


----------



## droid (28/6/15)

thanks guys yes it will take the weight but I hadn't thought to cross-brace it so I will do that, cheers eh


----------



## adamh (28/6/15)

Awesome! I'd love to do this.

I dropped by 3 Ravens on the way home on Friday arvo - they had their barrel aged imperial stout on keg (last one apparently). I bought a 6 pack :beerbang:


----------



## Grainer (28/6/15)

Next weekends project...mines getting whiskey/port sour


----------



## Yob (28/6/15)

Next weekend?


----------



## Grainer (28/6/15)

Yes only there for 1 day


----------



## booargy (28/6/15)




----------



## Grott (18/7/15)

Yob said:


> Barrels are still wet from the Whisky, should be sealed already, the biggest worry is getting them full again in a timely manner


How is everyone going with their barrels and brews for them?
Cheers


----------



## Yob (18/7/15)

Got my first 50l of RIS about to go in.. Yet to ferment any of the scotch ale for the second


----------



## droid (18/7/15)

24 liters of 100 in the barrel for a week or is it 2 weeks? Doesn't really matter I spose 
20 of 100 half way through ferment
20 of 100 on the boil now, 20 l second runnings made into a mild with Nottingham to provide yeast supply for as much as poss
Then come up for some air and
36 of 100 next Saturday 

then maybe I'll get all crazy and get a house APA on


----------



## Grott (18/7/15)

Well on the way droid, puts Yob out of contention for the first drop. You say 24 litres in the barrel, so do I take it you add the others as ready? Is there an issue with o2?
Cheers


----------



## Yob (18/7/15)

Can purge first if needed, I plan on adding to the barrel with a few points left to go as well to help


----------



## Grainer (18/7/15)

75Lt of Flanders red fermenting .. about to go in in 2 days .. yippeee


----------



## droid (18/7/15)

yes grott, adding as I go.

yobular advice, er I mean popular advice as Dave from Mountain Goat re-iterated yob and Manticles sentiments...put it in with a bit of fermenting to go to naturally purge. The first 24 litrs has prolly finished now but after tasting it I think it will not oxidise before a fresher beer takes over duties and a few of the bummock crew reckon the higher abv would help too

no choice here though doing small batches although I did try to do a 50 ltr batch today with my new manifold but the ice box mash-tun ballooned up when the hot water went in and that stuffed my weeks work on a shiny new copper manifold

and bigger output gets delayed - such is life

@yob I'm still up for an RIS tasting day when we're all done - might be a tough gig tho with the high abv and remaining upright and all that jazz but hey


----------



## Yob (18/7/15)

There are no rules about staying upright...


----------



## droid (18/7/15)

excellent : p


----------



## Grott (19/7/15)

Thanks for responses, its an interesting project to follow.
Cheers

Ps tastings.... have a while to work on that.......mmmm... possibly in Healesville area early May?


----------

